# Please Help! Windows 8 - Not recognizing Drives



## lemonsqueezy (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, I just upgraded to Windows 8. When I plug in my external DVD drive and Western Digital MyBook drives - they do not seem to be recognized. Anyone have this issue? Please help!

Thanks so much,
Lemon


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

With a USB Device Plugged in, Go to Search type *devmgmt.msc* click* Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Device Manager*, are there any devices with Yellow flags? Or under *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers is there an *Unknown Device*? If so, right click and *Uninstall* it. Remove the USB cable from the computer end and restart the computer. When the computer comes back up plug the USB cable into the _Back _USB port and not the front or through a Hub as these ports are weaker. You should get a new hardware found.


----------

